# GM claims - 1-800 number!



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

_*1-800-222-1020
*_ Officially, their purpose is to assist existing customers with warranty claim issues or general questions. I have used this number when the dealer wasn’t able to fix my airbag system issue for my Aveo. GM contacted the dealer and then I got a rental instead going daily to the dealer! I kept calling GM twice a week and finally, after 5 weeks since my problem occurred, the dealer (with a GM advisor onsite) replaced almost the entire airbag system on my car! To get me "customer satisfaction" regarding this inconvenience, I got a voucher with 10% of the new car value that I could use for one year to buy a new GM brand vehicle at any dealer in USA. I was already looking for Cruze so I was happy with this end.
What I want to say is if you are not happy with the dealer solution about your problem, call this GM number, open a claim and keep pressure on them. GM will try to close your claim quickly so you may get a better resolution in this way.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> _*1-800-222-1020
> *_ Officially, their purpose is to assist existing customers with warranty claim issues or general questions. I have used this number when the dealer wasn’t able to fix my airbag system issue for my Aveo. GM contacted the dealer and then I got a rental instead going daily to the dealer! I kept calling GM twice a week and finally, after 5 weeks since my problem occurred, the dealer (with a GM advisor onsite) replaced almost the entire airbag system on my car! To get me "customer satisfaction" regarding this inconvenience, I got a voucher with 10% of the new car value that I could use for one year to buy a new GM brand vehicle at any dealer in USA. I was already looking for Cruze so I was happy with this end.
> What I want to say is if you are not happy with the dealer solution about your problem, call this GM number, open a claim and keep pressure on them. GM will try to close your claim quickly so you may get a better resolution in this way.


THANKS! It's always good to have these numbers especially if you have a crappy dealer who has nothing but excuses when you have a LEGITIMATE concern with your car. They THINK they have all the answers sometimes. I hope I never need to use that number although I WOULD like to know WHEN they are going to make mud guards for the LTZ RS without having to do any cutting or other modifications to make them fit!


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

i have used them in the past with another gm product. they help resolve the problems when the dealer won t. Sticky this post!


----------

